# 29 gallon... ideas???



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i've got a 29 gallon tank and i only have 3 fish left in it and they are getting pretty old :|. im going to be buying some new fish soon but im not quite sure which fish i want. i was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas for what to stock my tank with. any and all ideas are appreciated! :-D


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

what type of fish?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

the fish i have left in the tank are a dwarf gourami and 2 corys


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Crazy4fish, may I ask what type of fish that is in your photograph?


----------



## mcgrady7761 (Jul 14, 2009)

seems like some sort of loach


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

actually its some sort of saltwater shark. im not sure exactly what type, a leopard shark maybe? i took a picture of it at the boston aquarium when my class went for a feild trip.


----------

